# Sunroom book AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100



## Rick18071 (Dec 14, 2018)

We are just adopting the 2015 which sends you to AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100 for sunrooms and just looking over it I have a few concerns.

3.2.19 SUNROOM: A one-story structure attached to a dwelling with a glazing area in excess of 40 percent of the gross area of the structure’s exterior walls and roof. (same as the IRC definition)
4.0 SUNROOM CATEGORIES
4.1 The following categories are used to specify differing criteria for sunrooms based on their intended use. Performance specifications vary by sunroom category with stated minimum requirements. The room definitions are intended to provide required features for that classification of sunroom. Additional or optional features added to enhance the performance of the sunroom product are not within the scope of this standard.
4.1.1 Category I
A Thermally Isolated Sunroom with walls that are either open or enclosed with insect screening or 0.5 mm (20 mil) maximum thickness plastic film. Category I shall meet the structural requirements as outlined in Section 6.0. The space is defined as a non-habitable, non-conditioned sunroom.

Question 1. Category I has does not fit the definition of a Sunroom because it has no glazing. Does this mean we go back to the IRC code for this category? I would call this a porch. 

8.2 FOUNDATIONS
8.2.1 Concrete Foundations
Load bearing walls supporting no more than one floor level and roof in all Sunroom Categories shall be permitted to be supported by a concrete foundation of no less than 200 mm (12 in) in width provided that foundation is supported by a continuous footing that meets the criteria of Section 8.2.3.
8.2.2 Slab on Grade
Where permitted by the local jurisdiction and in areas with a frost line depth of zero as specified by the building official, sunrooms shall be permitted to be supported on a concrete slab on grade provided that the slab is not less than 90 mm (3.5 in) thick, and does not support a concentrated load in excess of 340 kg (750 lbs) per column.
8.2.3 Slab on Grade with Turn-Down Footing
Unless otherwise allowed in this specification, all Sunrooms in areas with a frost line depth of zero shall be permitted to be supported on a concrete slab on grade with a turn-down footing. The turn down footing shall support the bearing walls and load carrying elements of the structure.
All Sunrooms in areas with a frost line depth greater than zero shall be permitted to be supported on a concrete slab on grade with a turn-down perimeter footing in accordance with the requirements of the local building code.
8.2.4 Decks Supporting Sunrooms
All Categories of Sunrooms shall be permitted to be supported on a deck that is constructed in accordance with the requirements of the local building code.

Question 2. Does this mean if you build a sunroom you can't build it on piers unless you build it on a treated wood deck?

8.6.2 Receptacle Outlets
Receptacle outlets in Category IV and V sunrooms shall be installed in accordance with NFPA 70 Article 314.
EXCEPTION 3: Category I, II and III sunrooms are exempt from requirements for receptacle outlets.

Question 3. Don't you think it's odd that receptacle outlets are not required in  Category I, II and III sunrooms but porches, decks and balconies are required to have receptacles in the IRC?


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 18, 2018)

No answers. Any others using this new sunroom code book?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 17, 2020)

Posted this a while ago. Only got crickets. Dose any one else comply to IRC R301.2.1.1.1 to use AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100 for sunrooms?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 17, 2020)

Not much time right now, but quick thoughts.  I was at the hearing for 2015 and spoke against this due to many, many problems with how it is presented.

1) First, consider it is located under section 301.2.1 for wind design criteria which is also under 301.2 for climatic and geographic design criteria.  A referenced standard does not always include all portions of the standard, as explained in my next bullet point.  I would not look to this standard for anything not related to wind design.  Folks that disagree, should propose moving it to a more appropriate sections.  See my final comment.  I will collaborate with you for the most appropriate code development.

2) R102.4 "...to the prescribed extent of each such reference..."  Standards organizations love for you to miss this part and give their standard more power than it was ever intended.  That power is clearly controlled by the I-codes, as explained in my next bullet point.

3) R102.4.2  "where the extent of the reference to a reference code or standard includes subject matter that is within the scope of this code, the provisions of this code, as applicable, shall take precedence over the provisions in the referenced code or standard".  So I would follow the IRC for receptacle outlets.

These are some good points, however, and some clear problems with this section and the reference.  I have put this on my "to do" list for the 2024 IRC.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jun 17, 2020)

The supporting structure might have to be engineered if it doesn't meet one of the foundation options.

It does seem odd to not require at least one receptacle on a solid wall, similar to a porch.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 18, 2020)

So Glen I understand you think it's just for the wind design.

But since a Category I Sunroom  does not fit the definition of a Sunroom in the IRC should we *not* need to have it designed to the AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100?

But if a Category I Sunroom does need to be designed to AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100 I don't think a home owner would be able to design a simple patio cover or deck roof or porch themselves but will need a engineer..

Why would not car ports be included with this?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 18, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> So Glen I understand you think it's just for the wind design.
> 
> But since a Category I Sunroom  does not fit the definition of a Sunroom in the IRC should we *not* need to have it designed to the AAMA/NPEA/NSA 2100?
> 
> ...


No time at the moment to dig into this, but wanted to comment that you have my interest.  Especially considering all the work I do for the deck industry.  This sounds like something I need to get on top of and investigate.  Probably starting with getting a copy of this standard, ha, ha.  I'll try to circle back around to this thread when I get some more time.  All great questions you are bringing up.  I am intrigued.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks Glenn. I'm just surprised that no one else is struggling with this.


----------

